# POP TRUNK



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

Anyone knows how to do this setup? Pop Trunk


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

use linear accuators


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Aug 31 2007, 02:33 AM~8684367
> *Anyone knows how to do this setup? Pop Trunk
> *



i see you stay in houston...go to kings and get you 2 actuators and a switch. you can either get the brackets or rig it somehow.they install them there as well.


----------



## texasswanga (Jan 8, 2007)

what they run at kings for them actuators


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasswanga_@Aug 31 2007, 01:03 PM~8686899
> *what they run at kings for them actuators
> *


I usually pay $150 for the pair. I know of people spendin $175 so around there.


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

I would recommend getting some 12" actuators, they will open the trunk up more..


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedcutlass_@Aug 31 2007, 08:49 PM~8689761
> *I would recommend getting some 12" actuators, they will open the trunk up more..
> *


it really depends where you put the actuators in relation to the hinge. i had an 8 in and my trunk opened more than enough. 

after you get the actuator get a 6 prong switch and...hope i explain this good.

you have to cross the wires on the back of the switch. the wires should cross from the top two prongs to the bottom two. connect the actuator wires to bottom 2 prongs and run the positive and negative wires to the middle two. if the actuator extends when you push the switch down, the reverse the actuator wires. i used speaker wire for behind the switch and to run to the actuator. hope this helps. you can find all the little brackets at lowes. just do it yourself and save some money. it will also help you learn man.


----------



## froskillz (Jun 23, 2004)

When you put your trunk on an actuator is that the only way you can open and close your trunk or can you set it up so you can open it manually as well?
I think this would be a really cool mod but I'd like to be able to open the trunk if something goes wrong (aka dead battery/seized actuator or that type of thing)


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

when i put my actuator on i installed the bracket on the lower part of the wheel well. it was a 80 coupe by the way. that way if, like you said the battery died or whatever with the trunk in the down position, i could undo the bolt from the outside and push the bolt through the wheel well and free the actuator. hope you understand that. i'll explain it again if you need.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

got to rollin84z these fools know about this. talk to braingetter he does all the trunk shit. pop trunk, signs, systems, and neons. his on this forum but he is mostly in rollin 84z


----------



## Mr.T (Sep 3, 2007)

now do you have to use two accuaters becouse this is a pretty cool weekend mod as i call it because he had a big ass moniter on his and i was wandering if i could only use one (since i dont have a 60-70 pound tv in my trunk) that and you can also by them in diffrent weight classes like 25-30 ibs all the way up to like 250-300 pounds. :dunno:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.T_@Sep 7 2007, 12:30 AM~8736461
> *now do you have to use two accuaters becouse this is a pretty cool weekend mod as i call it because he had a big ass moniter on his and i was wandering if i could only use one (since i dont have a 60-70 pound tv in my trunk)  that and you can also by them in diffrent weight classes like 25-30 ibs all the way up to like 250-300 pounds.  :dunno:
> *


IT DONT MATTER IT WORKS GOOD WITH 2 ACCTUATORS IF YOU PUT 1 IT WILL OPEN ALL STUPID........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

You want to use 2 actuators if you only use one you will stress the shit out of the one side. And it will warp your trunk I know this from experience. Never use only one. No mater how light the trunk might be. The leverage is not the same from the. End of the trunk as it is by the hinge.


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

anyone has a pix of how its set up in the trunk?


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just call him


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

damn that caddy clean :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah it is.


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

i got tha pop trunk on my 85 riviera i used 2 12 inch actuators that i got from here linear actuators  they also sell the wiring kit brackets everything u need the size depends on what kind of vehicle your doing?? usually 10's or 12's do the job i got pics of my install somewhere i gotta find them :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

u also wanna take your lock mechanism off my car had the electric pull down motor to pull the trunk lid closed if u leave it on and u forget to press that button and u hit the switch for ur actuators bye bye trunk lid :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 8 2007, 06:25 AM~8951448
> *u also wanna take your lock mechanism off my car had the electric pull down motor to pull the trunk lid closed if u leave it on and u forget to press that button and u hit the switch for ur actuators bye bye trunk lid  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam that would be very fucked up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you have to hold the switch to close it or click the switch will automatic close/open trunk?


----------

